# Keel Billed Toucan



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any contact information for UK based Toucan breeders?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You have very little chance of finding one now I'm afraid. The only advice I can give is to keep an eye on cage and Avairy birds paper. And look at bird trek and feathered flyer forum.

Amazon world in the isle of wight has a very impressive collection of toucans and alike, maybe they can advise?

Call chris at select near badgers mount he may have some info.

Good luck!!!!

John


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks for the reply. in truth im not necessarily looking for one now (would be nice if i can find one tho). However i would like to put my name on few eggs for next year. Im also looking for Aracaris.

Michael


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> thanks for the reply. in truth im not necessarily looking for one now (would be nice if i can find one tho). However i would like to put my name on few eggs for next year. Im also looking for Aracaris.
> 
> Michael


Simons rodents have an Aracaris on their stock list


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

great thanks, ill give them a ring tomoro


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

viper and vine online have same on there site


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

maybe try birdtrader? also as mentioned above cage and aviary birds.


----------

